
Capture and report JavaScript errors with window.onerror - bentlegen
http://blog.getsentry.com/2016/01/04/client-javascript-reporting-window-onerror.html
======
matharvard
I wrote a small gem for Ruby on Rails that does this (tastes_bitter on
RubyGems). It's very basic, and doesn't handle browsers which don't support
all of the attributes, such as stack trace, yet. I'd like to implement a
polyfill for it like you've described in your post!

